# Faulty on/off switch on tower



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a packard bell computer tower that I believe has a faulty power switch (the on/off) at the front of the case.

I have tested the power supply and this gives completely normal readings.

Sometimes it turns on, however, more often than not, it doesn't.

Is there anything I can to confirm it is the switch? And if it is the switch, can these be replaced?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi craigs85 :wave:

If you trace where the 2 wires from the power-switch connect to the motherboard, carefully pull the connectors off and use a narrow-bladed screwdriver to momentarily connect the 2 pins on the mobo. If it repeatedly starts OK, then the switch is very likely faulty.

However, replacing them can be tricky, some manufacturers won't supply spares, or the switch won't come out without breaking the plastic surround etc.

If you have a 'Reset' button on the front of the case, you can use that instead of the power-switch, just remove the 2 wires from the motherboard and connect them to the 'power-switch' connectors instead, it doesn't matter which way round the 2 wires go, just as long as they connect to the right pins.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Excellent advice, thank you very much for that! 
I shall give the 'reset' option a try!


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi all,
A quick update. This case has no reset switch, so that rules out the option.

It seems my friend mis-informed me of the problem!

From what I can see, the power button is working correctly.
However, the main issue is the speed of the CPU fan!

When you first power it up, there is a few seconds of high fan speed (which is normal), and then it slows down and you can hardly here it.

However 50% of the time when you turn on the PC, the fan speed stays at the high loud speed!

Checking in the BIOS, at its fastest, its going around 4400rpm, where at the normal speed its about 1500rpm.

Like I say, 50% of the time, it constantly spins 4400 rpm and is very loud.

What could be the cause of this?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is the fan free of dust?

what are the temps and voltages from within the BIOS?

turning on and off could be down to heat/power or the 4/8 pin conector coming out.


----------



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

There no dust at all in the fan.

I shall have a look at the temps and voltages.
I'm sure when i checked it, the fan speed was 4400rpm and the temp was 18.


----------

